
Miirket: SSH access without the need of IP address and port forwarding - recaisinekli
http://miirket.com
======
recaisinekli
What is Miirket?

Miirket is an open source highly gifted socket. It creates a secure tunnel to
let you access your Raspberry Pi and other linux devices over SSH without the
need of IP address and port forwarding.

Why Do I Need Miirket?

You may have distributed linux devices. You may be using devices like
Raspberry Pi, Orange Pi for various IOT applications. Miirket enables you to
have SSH access to these devices and simplify your management in an easy way.
Moreover, you do not have to deal with static IP and port forwarding for this
purpose.

